# First Yellow Perch Fishing in Susquehanna River, MD (Jan 08)



## ComeOnFish

Finally went for yellow perch for the first time in Susquehanna River, Perryville, MD. Caught about 20 YP between 12:00AM and 4:45PM. The place was very deep. I caught them in 30-70' of water. I was cold (my feet and hands) time to time. I learned again that braided line tended to sticks to the ice formed on rod guides, rod, rod tip, and spool. Thin mono line would be better in letting line out or casting for this reason. Here is the fishing log:






Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Trapper

Joe...

Great Job!


----------



## [email protected]

20 yp .sounds like a good deal to me......


----------



## hengstthomas

Great report and WTG on your first Neds 
Yellow Twisters have been my "Go To" for Neds for many years


----------



## O Shin Rin

Man that looked cold Joe , nice size YP 
how did you post the youtube directly to your post?


----------



## hengstthomas

O Shin Rin said:


> how did you post the youtube directly to your post?


Use the embedded code


----------



## Fishwander

Good report , and some nice eatin there !

Cold hands and feet: consider 2 pair of those chemical"hand warmers": one each in the bottom of your shoe , and one each placed near or inside your wrist/glove .

With me , as soon as my feet get cold , I get chilled though and have to quit.

Fishwander


----------



## ComeOnFish

hengstthomas said:


> Use the embedded code


Jerry,

One of the easiest way is this. 

1. link to your video called Hot Ditch prt2 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxuXmB6Hp3E). 
2. look for 'Embed' button (which is a square under the video)
3. Click 'Embed'
4. You will see script (code) in the text box under the 'Embed' button. 
5. Copy and paste the entire code into your post. This works for any forums with HTLM option is On:

If you do it right, you will see the following video:






If you don't see 'Embed' button, there is other way to do it.
Give me a call.

joe


----------



## surfnsam

WTG Joe, another species to add to your list. yps are pretty good eating. i dont think any type of line would not be frozen in those conditionssee you when its warmer:beer:


----------



## ComeOnFish

surfnsam said:


> WTG Joe, another species to add to your list. yps are pretty good eating. i dont think any type of line would not be frozen in those conditionssee you when its warmer:beer:


YP is a very good eating indeed. No wonder why so many people are fishing for YP. They are fun to catch and especially when nothing else bites. The place is pretty safe for kayak-fishing. Boaters are well aware of presence of small crafts. The place is protected from strong wind and almost no current. I will surely will go back to the place in February. When are you having Meet and Greet? I am going to check if Owens Marina has water heater for boats on the water. As long as the river is not iced up, anglers will fish there.

joe


----------



## surfnsam

the next meet & greet is feb. 12 no location set yet. march 12 should be susky flats if the water temp is right if not might wait till later in the month. really big stripers for C&R there. big tuna poppers and fresh herring are the go to baits


----------



## wes

Joe, a product called "braid aid" will solve your braid / guide problems...also quiet the braid in warmer weather, Wes


----------



## richardbb85

might have to give this place a try in the spring


----------



## ComeOnFish

richardbb85 said:


> might have to give this place a try in the spring


I found that cold days are better in popular places, such as Hot Ditch (in Chesapeake). Even in Hot Ditch, there were a few people fishing in cold days.

Joe


----------



## O Shin Rin

Thanks Joe , got it 
Might even try and talk Jason into comeing up for that Meet and Greet 


and pick up another bucket of Kim Chee


----------



## richardbb85

ComeOnFish said:


> I found that cold days are better in popular places, such as Hot Ditch (in Chesapeake). Even in Hot Ditch, there were a few people fishing in cold days.
> 
> Joe


i am sure it is, but this cold weather is kicking my butt. hot ditch isnt close by too.....is like 3 hrs drive....


----------



## landlocked

Nice report and video. Looks like good fishing with all those double headers.


----------



## BigJeff823

Was that a 4" Shad in that Yellow Peches mouth?


----------



## ComeOnFish

BigJeff823 said:


> Was that a 4" Shad in that Yellow Peches mouth?


I checked the stomach contents when I fillet them. The YP were eating 3.5" shad like fish. I underestimated the size of baitfish chased by YP (and WP). Not any more

Joe


----------

